# Best Martial Art For Street Fight?



## Oscar (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello,Everybody in this forum,
I appreciate you all.
I do need your advices.
I am thin and weak.
So,some guys want to insult me with the street fights.
I am so disappointed of smiling them often.
Pls advice me which martial art is the best for street fights?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 19, 2017)

Brass knuckles-ryu
Baseball bat-do-kan


----------



## Psilent Knight (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar said:


> Hello,Everybody in this forum,
> I appreciate you all.
> I do need your advices.
> I am thin and weak.
> ...



Hi Oscar,

The first thing you need to do is CONTROL YOUR EGO! Not all battles are meant to be fought and most street fights are ego based.

Big Deebo, oops I mean JR 137, gave you a good indication of what can be done in a street fight. Other than that I am of the recent and present opinion that NO MARTIAL ART is best for a street fight. I don't think most martial arts should be trained with street fighting in mind because I don't think it's the fighting art that prevails; it's your wits and physical prowess with or without a fighting art.

My suggestions:

1). Hit the weights and take in quality calories.
2). Engage in physical activities that promote the use of speed, power, coordination and overall athleticism. Martial Arts are one such activity but not the only activity for doing this.
3). If you absolutely cannot avoid a confrontation and don't have your weapon on your persons then _Hit First, Hit Hard and Hit Often_ until there is no longer a threat to your well being.
4). Choose an appropriate weapon to carry and learn how to use it.
5). Most important of all, CONTROL YOUR EGO!

Lifting weights and engaging in a Martial Art practice will hopefully build up your self esteem enough to where you know how to walk away and ignore people if you are able to.


----------



## Oscar (Jul 19, 2017)

One of the good answers.


----------



## Oscar (Jul 19, 2017)

Psilent Night
You advice is valuable.I thank you for it.
Yes , to control MY EGO is so important.
It's the first thing I must do.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 19, 2017)

In all seriousness, what Psilent Knight said.

There are so many different arts out there, and we have no idea what's available to you locally.  And no one art will be taught the same everywhere.  If I suggested boxing, is that available to you?  What if it is, but the guy teaching is a horrible teacher and all the boxers at the gym are 8 year olds?

Look at everything available locally.  Eliminate the ones whose schedules conflict with yours.  Eliminate the ones you can't afford.  Within reason, visit the rest.

How it's being taught and applied, and who you'll train alongside are almost always far more important that the art itself.


----------



## Oscar (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks.Sir,JR 137, for your kind suggestions.


----------



## Oscar (Jul 19, 2017)

Psilent Night and JR 137,
Your advices are more than martial arts.
They means as guidances from a father to me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 19, 2017)

Before that damn Bill slips in, Sinanju.


----------



## Buka (Jul 19, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Oscar.

I'm thin and weak, also. And old.

Just go train, bro, it all works out. And always keep a little bit of ego, it can drive you when you harness it.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 19, 2017)

If you are thin and weak, BJJ is your friend. Stand up styles are going to take a bit of strength and conditioning to be useful if you are new.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar said:


> Hello,Everybody in this forum,
> I appreciate you all.
> I do need your advices.
> I am thin and weak.
> ...



Step 1:  Fix either half or all of this comments "I am thin and weak"  Build muscle, not to be big, but to be strong.  That way you can be "Thin and strong"  if by chance you gain in size from getting stronger then your new statement will be "I'm not thin but I'm strong"  Being thin is not as much of an issue if you have strength.  So with that said start working out and get stronger

Step 2:  Because of your issue Step 1:  You shouldn't be thinking about fighting.  You should be learning to get the most out of non-physical self-defense techniques.  Things like manipulating the mentality or emotional response of your bully so that they will stop insulting you will work faster.  Figure how why they are insulting you.   If they want to fight, ask them politely about where they train if they train at all.  Questions like this may trigger them to talk about themselves which in turn causes them to forget about insulting you.  If they train somewhere then ask them if they like what they train in, or if they like where they train.   

Step 3:  Get some training at a martial arts school that does strength building exercises and body conditioning.  Make sure that the school is focused on self-defense.

Most fights can be stopped before they start.  But you have to have control of the situation.  Not let the bully dictate your behavior.  If people like that see that they have control over you then they will almost always misuse that control to make you feel miserable.  Even the most dangerous predators on the planet go after the weak.  If you feel then it will show on the outside that you are weak.  Getting into shape and improving your physical strength should help you in changing how you see yourself.  Martial arts will teach you how to be powerful if you aren't the strongest person.  Like I said it doesn't matter what martial arts you take, as long as the martial art school focuses on self-defense.


----------



## Psilent Knight (Jul 19, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Step 2:  Because of your issue Step 1:  You shouldn't be thinking about fighting.  You should be learning to get the most out of non-physical self-defense techniques.  Things like manipulating the mentality or emotional response of your bully so that they will stop insulting you will work faster.  Figure how why they are insulting you.   If they want to fight, ask them politely about where they train if they train at all.  Questions like this may trigger them to talk about themselves which in turn causes them to forget about insulting you.  If they train somewhere then ask them if they like what they train in, or if they like where they train.



Nice! I really like this advice.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

Combat sport. Boxing wrestling MMA something or other.

You should avoid fights. But it is a little bit less emotionally toxic when it is your choice.

Also a combat sport can just make you feel better emotionally if agression is an issue in your life.

'It cuts deep. I had suicidal thoughts': Why Jeff Horn took up boxing

Robert Whittaker's family inspires historic UFC title win


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 5, 2017)

I recommend Wing Tsun Kung Fu. But of course my opinion is a bit biased lol.


----------

